# BBK: Porsche Cayenne calipers and rotors question (Audi A4 B6-B7)



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

ECS Tuning has a BBK with a bracket-less caliper mounting system. It comes with a Porsche Cayenne calipers with a 352x32mm rotor. Now let's say instead of using the 352x32mm rotor, a 345x30mm rotor is used. What would happen?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

Nothing would happen because it wont work, your lowering the overall diameter of the rotor by 7 mm so your caliper will be sitting 7mm higher on the rotor, now the pad will not contact the rotor where it was intended to, post alink to the bracketless BBK, I searched and couldnt find anything


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (screwedrrado)*

Found the setup, but I must be seeing things, isn't the black parts in the corner brackets? ECS must be selling some good shizzle


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

screwedrrado, in that picture, there is a bracket but it's for the A4 B5 models. For the newer ones, B6 and B7, the brackets aren't used.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage....html


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_screwedrrado, in that picture, there is a bracket but it's for the A4 B5 models. For the newer ones, B6 and B7, the brackets aren't used.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage....html


Well I had to guess what model car you had, so the issue will still be the same, your going to end up with less pad on rotor, since your moving the rotor essentially away from the caliper, 7mm isnt much, but why not just use the correct size rotor?


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

The thing is, only ECS sells these custom sizing and bolt pattern. It's too bad that other companies doesn't offer custom rotor size.


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_The thing is, only ECS sells these custom sizing and bolt pattern. It's too bad that other companies doesn't offer custom rotor size.


IM sent


----------

